# ANOTHER Dolphin shot and killed



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I cant stand the things as much as the next guy, but who the hell would shoot them?? One in Destin and one in OB

http://www.pnj.com/story/news/2014/12/08/noaa-investigating-violent-deaths-dolphins/20108231/


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

That's sad! C'mon... I'm no tree hugger but these are Dolphins!!!! Humans should not harm Dolphins!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I know of one boat that's been accused multiple times of shooting at them and gutting sharks at the boat and tossing them. Also let's it's customers catch jacks and then stuff thier trash can with them at the dock after they take pics.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

This one was shot with a dang broadhead. Jackasses!


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

That is jacked up. I don't see how anyone could do that.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

good


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

We're getting pleasure out of fishing in their living room, yep their inquisitive, steal some baits, but shooting them is not the answer. We made the free meals available so now somebodies going to take it out on them, we have to live them. Shooting them...NOT GOOD. Period !!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

The ones that do this are very short minded.

This simply helps the tree huggers make a good case in the court of public opinion as it relates to the rest of us having deadly weapons.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Same folks that like to poach.....


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Just plain ridiculous. 

I was fishing in Big Lagoon last summer and had stepped out on the bank to fish, I started seeing something coming and then realized it was a big ray with an unusual looking stinger. Finally, it came by close enough that I realized that it was an arrow sticking up out of the back of the ray. 

All this kind of nonsense is just uncalled for. I don't mind somebody taking something they are going to eat but to just shoot it for the purpose of shooting it. Doesn't make sense to me and reflects poorly on people from this area who already have a lot of bad press to dig out from under.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

That is a new low, hope they catch the degenerate that did this. Also, something to think about, LE may be able to pull prints off the arrow and if they get lucky and the perp gets to do the walk.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

bay slayer said:


> good


You sir would never be welcome on my boat and you really should take a good long look at what you think is important.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> I know of one boat that's been accused multiple times of shooting at them and gutting sharks at the boat and tossing them. Also let's it's customers catch jacks and then stuff thier trash can with them at the dock after they take pics.


Call them out please! Everyone of us should know what boat would think this type of action is unethical. If you won't please PM me.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

It is a shame that some nut would do this. I have enjoyed watching dolphins all my life and feel a kind-ship to them.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

bay slayer said:


> good


REALLY GUY ?????? I MEAN REALLY ????????? I sure hope you are not breeding !


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

tbaxl said:


> You sir would never be welcome on my boat and you really should take a good long look at what you think is important.


Its ok, I have plenty of boats to fish from:thumbup:


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

It's people like this that need a one way trip to the edge.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm sure it was a charter of some type. No way to prove for sure, just piss poor. . Cause not many boats are in the water in orange beach right now other than a business. I was down weds and Thursday and did not put my boat in the water only for the fact that I would have been the only boat on the water on a nice smooth day. The bow hunters launch at dark.
$$$


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Just another reason why I like fishing over hunting when was the last time u seen a buck with a badonkadonk sticking out his shoulder


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Just another reason why I like fishing over hunting when was the last time u seen a buck with a badonkadonk sticking out his shoulder


Well when I was 14, I had a 45lbs big bear bow back in the early 90's. I remember shooting a cow horn spike, he ran off... Later in the season a guy shot a cow horn spike with a arrow hanging out of his back leg. That was the deer. 



.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

bay slayer said:


> good


Say Mr. Bay slayer, what's up with you? You really think it's good to kill a porpoise? I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. Maybe you really didn't mean that. If you didn't...just let us know. We'll understand.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I wonder what brand broadhead that is in photo?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

panhandleslim said:


> Just plain ridiculous.
> 
> I was fishing in Big Lagoon last summer and had stepped out on the bank to fish, I started seeing something coming and then realized it was a big ray with an unusual looking stinger. Finally, it came by close enough that I realized that it was an arrow sticking up out of the back of the ray.
> 
> All this kind of nonsense is just uncalled for. I don't mind somebody taking something they are going to eat but to just shoot it for the purpose of shooting it. Doesn't make sense to me and reflects poorly on people from this area who already have a lot of bad press to dig out from under.


maybe it was shot to use as shark bait and got away?


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> Say Mr. Bay slayer, what's up with you? You really think it's good to kill a porpoise? I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. Maybe you really didn't mean that. If you didn't...just let us know. We'll understand.


No, I meant it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Horrible!!!!

Dolphins are the only other mammals on earth that when looking into a mirror, they know they are looking at them selves not another dolphin.
Dolphins use more of their brains then we do.
Dolphins are monogamous.
Dolphins have sonar.
Dolphins save people lives when in danger!!!!

FACT!


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

bay slayer said:


> Its ok, I have plenty of boats to fish from:thumbup:


Looking at your post history it appears you are on the piers more than anything.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

bay slayer said:


> No, I meant it.


We'll I'm really sorry to hear that. Hope the best for you, I am not to judge..that is left to my GOD whom you will face one day.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

bay slayer said:


> No, I meant it.


You are a nasty douche bag and that is fact.:thumbdown:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Round of applause for Bay Slayer, the PFF tool of the week


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Chapman5011 said:


> I'm sure it was a charter of some type. No way to prove for sure, just piss poor. . Cause not many boats are in the water in orange beach right now other than a business. I was down weds and Thursday and did not put my boat in the water only for the fact that I would have been the only boat on the water on a nice smooth day. The bow hunters launch at dark.
> 
> $$$



I would bet more on a commercial boat. Lots of them out right now. Not many charters out right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Pier-Dude said:


> Horrible!!!!
> 
> Dolphins are the only other mammals on earth that when looking into a mirror, they know they are looking at them selves not another dolphin.
> Dolphins use more of their brains then we do.
> ...


Hahaha

To much Disney in your diet.

I don't like dolphins at all but I certainly wouldn't kill one. Heck, I make an effort to release my unused bait back safely in the water.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> I would bet more on a commercial boat. Lots of them out right now. Not many charters out right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i agree no charter fisherman would do that yes we all know what pests they can be but on most charters the people get more out of seeing flipper eat their fish than catching it its the commercial boats


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

I would be willing to bet some knucklehead, a bay slayer type, shot it from a pier just to see if he could hit it. They cruise right by the piers all the time with no worries. Again, I hope the perp gets caught.


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

bay slayer said:


> good


Where the hell is the "dislike" button on this forum? Any chance we can get that feature added?


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

bay slayer said:


> good


Would you guys expect anything else from a kid not even old enough to drink nowadays? Typical response, that doesn't even surprise me. 

Keep trying to pimp yourself to become a deckhand on here, just don't count on the number of people on here you just rubbed the wrong way, by showing your ass, to help.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

foxtrotuniform said:


> Where the hell is the "dislike" button on this forum? Any chance we can get that feature added?


And in bay slayers case with the addition of a double flip smiley. 

I have to add that I hate to see people catch hardhead cats and small stingray just to leave them laying around instead of throwing them back. That is just as bad as killing the dolphin in my opinion.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Dolphins should be treated like a family pet. Show them the love and respect they deserve.

Always made a great day of chartering much better when greeted by a local celeb!!

I enjoyed a great year soaking it all up!!!:thumbup:

















Jimmy


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> Hahaha
> 
> To much Disney in your diet.
> 
> I don't like dolphins at all but I certainly wouldn't kill one. Heck, I make an effort to release my unused bait back safely in the water.



Look it up, every thing I said is fact.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

jjam said:


> Dolphins should be treated like a family pet. Show them the love and respect they deserve.
> 
> Always made a great day of chartering much better when greeted by a local celeb!!
> 
> ...


Nice picts Jimmy. I am always amazed at how with most people the fishing stops when the water labradors show up, they are fun to watch even if they do steal a few fish.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

bay slayer said:


> No, I meant it.


Does you dad know your using his computer? Get off the internet and get ready for school. You're about to miss the short bus to school.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hard to understand some of this stuff. Story: 2 years ago, went on a spring guided trip out of Lafitte. We made a 45 min. run down close to Grand Isle, and fished near some oyster beds. We had our 50 Trout limit by 8:30, and the entire time we fished, we had a big pod herding bait within sight. The Dolphins started after our Trout as we caught them, and the race to the boat was on. Got splashed several times trying to get Trout out of the water. Don't know when I've had a better time on the water.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Commercial mullet guys is my guess.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

May be different now but years ago commercial fishing folks didn't even know what a bow & arrow was, let alone use one. Rifle maybe, pistol more likely. But mullet fishers were using gill nets also. Whomever it was I think it was a terrible act on nature.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Pier-Dude said:


> Look it up, every thing I said is fact.


Dolphins certainly aren't monogamous. In fact they have been known to gang rape other dolphins.

Like I said, a little to much Disney in your diet. I'm not saying that we should kill them, but lets not make them into something they are not.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> Dolphins certainly aren't monogamous. In fact they have been known to gang rape other dolphins.
> 
> Like I said, a little to much Disney in your diet. I'm not saying that we should kill them, but lets not make them into something they are not.


Whether he's right or wrong, just because they gang rape others doesn't mean they aren't monogamous.

Technically, monogamous is being married to only one person at a time. Since dolphins can't marry, they can't be monogamous. If someone goes out and sleeps with different people constantly then gets married to one person and one person only, then they are monogamous. Just because they are involved in a gangbang or dolphin gangbang at some point doesn't mean they don't practice monogamy.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

We need to start a *"Hands in the Air Protest"* for Dolphins.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

BananaTom said:


> We need to start a *"Hands in the Air Protest"* for Dolphins.


I don't feel the need to even mimic that mental group. Ever see a Dolphin in the food stamp line?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

SteveCal said:


> I don't feel the need to even mimic that mental group. Ever see a Dolphin in the food stamp line?


Well they do steal. I think dolphins are smarter, though.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Artificial reefs could be construed as marine life "welfare".


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

True shameful act, but I have seen and know of boats that pick snapper up by sticking fingers I the eyes, pulling sharks up and sticking a knife in their gills because they eat other fish (snapper), gaffing fish in the side to get them in a picture then flipping them back in the water, I hate to see the wasteful killing or sometimes brutal behavior. What type of head do the bow fishermen use? I remember there were a few around doing that until that pile of 20 or so rays were found on the beach somewhere. I don't hear much of that going on, though I could be wrong, again. I agree, I do like to see them around. they added the day more than once on a slow, slow charter..... sometimes Iam amazed there are as many fish as there are. I guess there wasn't a string attached to the arrow, but more ofa curiosity question.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

SteveCal said:


> Ever see a Dolphin in the food stamp line?


Not during Snapper Season.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

This is probably not the first one this person shot, nor will it be the last. That's NOT a bow-fishing arrow. People DO NOT take a hunting bow out in their boats to target shoot. That's not a cheap broadhead. 

Somebody keeps a bow on their boat at all times in order to take a shot at every dolphin they see. ..and they consider it a good investment because arrows aren't cheap. Smells like a commercial thing to me. Rec fishermen just aren't likely to waste money on throwing away arrows and shooting dolphins for fun...even if they do piss us off.

...and this person has probably shot enough BULLETS at them to learn that arrows penetrate water better.


----------



## Hiltz4 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Stupidity isn't a regional thing*

Stupidity is the only explination for this. Seems Arkansas isn't the only place where "sportsmen" do incredibly stupid things. I'm not exactly comparing domestic cats to dolphins but both are not animals that should be targeted. 

http://wreg.com/2014/12/04/palestine...-social-media/


----------



## RonChris (Nov 28, 2013)

100,000 sperm and Bayslayer was the fastest? Good grief!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Saw this today in my news feed. Don't know where it is but what the hell.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks pretty photoshopped to me


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

sure said:


> That looks pretty photoshopped to me


must have found that picture off Bay Slayers facebook:whistling:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

bay slayer said:


> good


 So, you saying YOUR shot was good, fess up!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Under the Marine Protection ACT of 1972, a fine of $100,000 and jail time if caught. There is a reward offered for information. I sincerely hope someone turns the person in.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Scruggspc said:


> Saw this today in my news feed. Don't know where it is but what the hell.


Doyouevenpoachbro.......lol. 

I love the Internet. There are some loons out there.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hiltz4 said:


> Stupidity is the only explination for this. Seems Arkansas isn't the only place where "sportsmen" do incredibly stupid things. I'm not exactly comparing domestic cats to dolphins but both are not animals that should be targeted.
> 
> http://wreg.com/2014/12/04/palestine...-social-media/


Don't know the full story on the cats. I will however say that any domestic cat that is living in the woods should be killed.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

They have a story in the news, once a week, in Miami of somebody shooting ducks with an arrow. They take it in, get xrays and start looking for the perpetrator.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

After the boat captain, from Panama City, was sent to prison for two years in 2009, for pipe bombing dolphins, you would think these idiots would have gotten the message; but reports are that 17 have been found shot with guns since 2010. Others from Alabama to Louisiana have been mutilated by cutting off body parts or found with screwdrivers sticking out of their heads. Goodness knows how many have never been found. 

That broadhead was an 'old' style...I think. The shaft was aluminum or some other metal based on the autopsy photos I saw, after it had been removed. I think these guys are using a bunch of old 'junk locker' stuff that they have around.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

panhandleslim said:


> That broadhead was an 'old' style...I think. The shaft was aluminum or some other metal based on the autopsy photos I saw, after it had been removed. I think these guys are using a bunch of old 'junk locker' stuff that they have around.












Looks like a QAD Exodus. That's a newer broadhead. Looks like an aluminum shaft since it's bent.


----------



## Online CurrentSea (Jan 31, 2012)

What the F is wrong with people! I hope someone turns in this douche.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

bay slayer said:


> No, I meant it.


If I was the moderator on this forum, you would have made your last post.
We really don't need people like you here.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> Looks like a QAD Exodus. That's a newer broadhead. Looks like an aluminum shaft since it's bent.


I don't recognize the broadhead. It does look similar to a QAD Exodus but that is not what it is. Lots of designs follow older designs. You can bet that the people doing the autopsy have a data base of broadheads and are already trying to determine who sold them and who bought them, in this area.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

this is truly disgusting and i hope he gets whats coming to him.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

we should all riot and steal from our local tackle shops........that'll show them!!!.....right?


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

markw4321 said:


> I will however say that any domestic cat that is living in the woods should be killed.


Ummmm...what!?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Salt4Lifer said:


> Ummmm...what!?


I completely agree. Feral cats have no place.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> I completely agree. Feral cats have no place.


How disgusting. It's not up to you. :thumbdown:


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt4Lifer said:


> How disgusting. It's not up to you. :thumbdown:


 actually its basic ecology...they're invasive species technically


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

sling2ling said:


> actually its basic ecology...they're invasive species technically


I found a cat near some woods on a job site, seemed young but recently full grown and obviously homeless and very scared. Had to put it in a carrier to not get scratched at first. 
12 years later, she's the one constant in my life and the BEST pet I've even had. But you two believe the best thing would have been for me to kill her? I'll call you the animal.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt4Lifer said:


> I found a cat near some woods on a job site, seemed young but recently full grown and obviously homeless and very scared. Had to put it in a carrier to not get scratched at first.
> 12 years later, she's the one constant in my life and the BEST pet I've even had. But you two believe the best thing would have been for me to kill her? I'll call you the animal.


that's touching...but until you factor in their net effects on local populations you have no leg to stand on. you might want to review what I agreed with; I personally did not say kill them, I agreed that they are harmful invasive species meant to be domesticated and not part of our local environment. what you have done by domesticating it is essentially exterminate it and its effects on our native populations. and if that's your alternative than great.

oh and there are a few million lion fish in the gulf that need homes too....you have a saltwater aquarium?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*charter*

Originally Posted by *Chapman5011*  
_I'm sure it was a charter of some type. No way to prove for sure, just piss poor. . Cause not many boats are in the water in orange beach right now other than a business. I was down weds and Thursday and did not put my boat in the water only for the fact that I would have been the only boat on the water on a nice smooth day. The bow hunters launch at dark.

$$$_


NO way!!!!!! Tourist love the things a few blow holes and a sunset view at the tip of the west jetty will get you a tip every single time after a slow afternoon trip. NO charter captain in his right mind would ever seriously complain about them sure we all do for theatrics but who cares how many fish they steal its just less work for me at the dock. My only complaint is I wish the little the little thieves would leave the lead and just take the fish the price of sinkers is out of control. One of you tree hugging dolphin whisper types take care of that for me would ya.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They say the Dolphin had been shot several days earlier. Who knows where it happened. Could've been in OB, Mobile Bay, Mississippi, Destin, etc. I doubt a charter would do this. Pretty hard to conceal the incident on a chartered trip.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeh, I don't get why you are thinking charter?

Could have been commercial guys or some idiot standing on a private boat dock somewhere. I mean, speculating can be entertaining but I'd let the authorities try to work it out. There have been so many incidents, they have to have some ideas.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

A feral cat came with our house haha, so we started feeding her, she warmed up to us and guards the place like a dog lol!! She doesn't mind me welding, grinding and banging on metal, she's totally gangster. But, feral cats can be quite problematic in the right circumstances. Luckily, there's enough foxes and coyotes around my area to keep things in check. 

Very different issue than the dolphin though. Sadly, unless someone turns the guy in for reward money, they'll never figure it out.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> I know of one boat that's been accused multiple times of shooting at them and gutting sharks at the boat and tossing them. Also let's it's customers catch jacks and then stuff thier trash can with them at the dock after they take pics.


Shame about perfectly good critters being wasted.

Not only are the Jacks great shark bait.
Contrary to a lot of people's beliefs, they're not trash & when prepped & cooked properly they are good eating.

Here I go a trolling :yes:
Though some will find it abhorrent, dolphin & whale meat is very tasty too.
Get over it on that point, they're not protected the world over.
As for our local variety Flipper, they're far from endangered, just PC marine mammal protection run amock.

Killing just to kill is wrong, wasting what you kill is even worse.
Our laws are our laws, & the schmucks killing & wasting fish & game need to be spanked hard.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Salt4Lifer said:


> Ummmm...what!?


Sorry about the semi detail. You are to be commended for giving a feral cat a home. 

I haven't come across to many cats that actually make a go of it living truly independent of humans. Last one I saw and killed in blackwater wma was years ago and it was living in a wood pile near a food plot where a covey of quail was known to range. The place was at least 2 miles from the nearest house. He took a load of number 8s to the face at fairly close range when my dog jumped him from the wood pile. Would encourage all to do the same under the circumstances. House Cats don't belong living off the land plain and simple.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

markw4321 said:


> Sorry about the semi detail. You are to be commended for giving a feral cat a home.
> 
> I haven't come across to many cats that actually make a go of it living truly independent of humans. Last one I saw and killed in blackwater wma was years ago and it was living in a wood pile near a food plot where a covey of quail was known to range. The place was at least 2 miles from the nearest house. He took a load of number 8s to the face at fairly close range when my dog jumped him from the wood pile. Would encourage all to do the same under the circumstances. House Cats don't belong living off the land plain and simple.


I don't see how that explanation is any better. First, you have no idea where the cat was "living". You don't seem to know much about them. But what if he was living in a wood pile obviously eating feed or birds or small animals but something. Unless it was suffering, you had no right to kill it unless you were going to eat it. Actually, cats can fend for themselves rather well "house cats" or not. They can also roam very long distances in a short amount of time so you had no idea where it's "home" really was. Very unethical in my opinion, but whatever.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/scien...s-of-small-critters-each-year-7814590/?no-ist

Even pet house cats who roam outside


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang pansy tree huggers! Cry me a river while you save all the kittens.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Shooting a cat is no different than shooting a dog. If you feel good about doing either, do what you think you should do and take your chances with the law and the possible owner.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

markw4321 said:


> Sorry about the semi detail. You are to be commended for giving a feral cat a home.
> 
> I haven't come across to many cats that actually make a go of it living truly independent of humans. Last one I saw and killed in blackwater wma was years ago and it was living in a wood pile near a food plot where a covey of quail was known to range. The place was at least 2 miles from the nearest house. He took a load of number 8s to the face at fairly close range when my dog jumped him from the wood pile. Would encourage all to do the same under the circumstances. House Cats don't belong living off the land plain and simple.


And this is how serial killers are born


You killed a defenseless little cat. Such a badass


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Justin618 said:


> And this is how serial killers are born
> 
> 
> You killed a defenseless little cat. Such a badass


No different than a coyote or a pig. 

Y'all watch to much Disney movies. They are an invasive animal.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> No different than a coyote or a pig.
> 
> Y'all watch to much Disney movies. They are an invasive animal.


It's a cat. What the hell is a cat going to do? Some cities have coyote problems so people shoot them. Pigs can be shot to eat. You gonna eat the cat? 

Im.not some Peta fanboy, but damn it's just a cat. Some tiny little cat. Big man


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Talkin about a FERAL cat, not a pet!People have lost sight of reality,WILD ,not pet,not people!GET REAL!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Justin618 said:


> It's a cat. What the hell is a cat going to do? Some cities have coyote problems so people shoot them. Pigs can be shot to eat. You gonna eat the cat?
> 
> Im.not some Peta fanboy, but damn it's just a cat. Some tiny little cat. Big man


It's never *A* cat. It's 1 today, 50 tomorrow.

Big man.......that's cute princess.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

bay slayer said:


> good


 If I had to guess most likely it was someone about 16 who'd do something as stupid and cruel as this. Hopeful he'll grow out of it, most do.

A guy like this would not be Coast Guard material IMO.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> And this is how serial killers are born
> 
> 
> You killed a defenseless little cat. Such a badass


Not sure about being a badass. But he was moving pretty good through that woodpile with the dog behind him So I was happy with the shot.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just in time for Christmas--


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Hunting and fishing are doomed....I give it another 15 years, 20 years tops. Here we are on a _fishing and hunting_ forum arguing about killing feral cats.

Feral cats are off limits because...???, but deer, pigs, rabbits, cows, etc are not because they are guilty of some original sin???

Whoever shot the dolphin is either a dumb kid or some sorry individual who has no empathy for the pain they may inflict on another creature. At the same time I have seen deer running around with arrows sticking out of them. Is this a crime that needs to be investigated? 

It's illegal to kill dolphins, just as it is to kill Goliath grouper, whale sharks, and gopher tortoises but not because they possess some kind of inherent innocence, but because they are threatened species.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Hunting and fishing are doomed....I give it another 15 years, 20 years tops. Here we are on a _fishing and hunting_ forum arguing about killing feral cats.
> 
> Feral cats are off limits because...???, but deer, pigs, rabbits, cows, etc are not because they are guilty of some original sin???
> 
> ...





If it's doomed, it's going to be because of people like you. This whole idea that because you can shoot it, you should be able to shoot it. People who can't see the difference in killing a game animal and a dolphin. A deer isn't as big of a deal b/c it's a game animal. Someone was probably hunting that for the meat. You don't hunt dolphins for meat. Innocence doesn't have anything to do with it.

Ferrel cats are the same. They aren't a game animal, and living in a wood pile not bothering anyone isn't a reason to go shot it. If it was a nuisance, then that's a different story for any animal. Again, if you can't see the difference in killing a cat to let it sit there and rot, or a rabbit you're going to eat, then you're the problem.

People go out all the time and kill animals they have no intention on eating. Then complain when the government steps in to control the mass pointless slaughter. Ever talk to an old man on a pier? Here his stories on how 20 years ago, they always left with dinner. Now you can watch that same old man sit there for 6 hours, and not get a bite. There's a reason for that. 

Every time I go to a pier I see dead fish lying everywhere. Wether it's catfish, rays, small sharks, or a pile of bait fish from someones net. So go ahead and complain about federal regulations, then continue to pointlessly kill other animals. Not really helping your case. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for hunting and fishing. I pretty much only eat meat, with the occasional vegetable. I don't, however, go and kill anything I don't plan on eating, unless it's attacking me. Wether it's a frog, pile of ants, catfish, coyote, etc..... I'm not the creator. Everything has a reason, and removing just one species from an ecosystem can have devastating effects.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Nowhere did I condone the wanton killing of anything. Nor do I just kill something for the sake of killing. Hell, most of the time I don't even kill snakes or rats unless they are in my house or barn.

What I was pointing out was the hypocrisy of people on a forum that is dedicated to the sport of killing things, getting their panties in a wad about someone's choice of which animals deserve to die vs. those that should be considered sacred.

If it makes you feel better, I'll donate the feral cat meat to a local ethnic food joint for their consumptive use.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

How this went from dolphins to cats I dont know but I worked for a national wildlife removal company as a licensed trapper for many years and there's two things that I never could understand. First off out of all the different stuff I trapped the craziest people that I ever dealt with or who confronted me were the crazy ass cat and pigeon people "quite a few of these nut jobs out there". And second in Florida all animals have to be caught in Live traps and then euthanized! Let me go ahead and say it I broke the law every day because I never saw the need to kill an innocent animal when it could be relocated. But yes even though I never euthanized a feral cat "return business" but they do need to be put down! They have a huge impact on the environment as well as wild dogs!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

SpeedoJosh said:


> If it's doomed, it's going to be because of people like you. This whole idea that because you can shoot it, you should be able to shoot it. People who can't see the difference in killing a game animal and a dolphin. A deer isn't as big of a deal b/c it's a game animal. Someone was probably hunting that for the meat. You don't hunt dolphins for meat. Innocence doesn't have anything to do with it.
> 
> Ferrel cats are the same. They aren't a game animal, and living in a wood pile not bothering anyone isn't a reason to go shot it. If it was a nuisance, then that's a different story for any animal. Again, if you can't see the difference in killing a cat to let it sit there and rot, or a rabbit you're going to eat, then you're the problem.
> 
> ...


Nobody is talking about killing things for no reason. Everything (cat, coyote, pig, etc) is killed for a reason. The reason it's killed is to remove it from impacting the ecosystem. Whether you admit it or not, that cat is(was) playing a role in the ecosystem. A role that it is not intended to play. 

Like I said earlier, it's no different than a pig. A pig in a wild setting is playing a role in the ecosystem. A role it is not intended to play. 

All of this is because of people. People let cats/dogs/pigs/deer populations go wild. We have interjected ourselves into the ecosystem so in order to try and balance it, you have to remove the problems we created.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

The cat I killed was living on blackwater wildlife management area in case you missed that point.

May 26, 2010
Shooting Feral Cats
by John B. Snow

In many rural areas shooting feral cats is pretty standard procedure—though if you mention this to gentile suburbanites or hip urban-dwellers don’t be surprised when one of them drops their chocolate martini* and faints from shock.
For people who pay attention to nature, the devastation feral cats cause among birds and other wildlife is no secret and the only reasonable way to control their numbers is by removing them from the population. (Should you decide to get serious about this work, I suggest you go out right now and get yourself a .220 Swift.) Not that other methods haven’t been tried or advocated.
Many anti-hunters pray for the day animal contraception can be employed on a wide scale to keep exploding deer numbers and the like in check without the need for legions of ******** in blaze orange to march forth with rifles. In a similar vein of wishful thinking, I pray for the day that Freida Pinto ( pictured right ) is overcome with an uncontrollable attraction to Outdoor Life’s Shooting Editor.
But don’t take my word that this crazy notion is a pipe dream (the animal contraception, I mean). The April 2010 issue of the Journal of Mammology reports on a study of feral cats on California’s Sanata Catalina Island where widespread sterilization was employed to control their numbers:
“From 2002 to 2004, researchers tracked the movements of 14 sterilized and 13 reproductively intact cats with radiocollars in the Middle Canyon and Cottonwood Canyon watersheds on the eastern half of Catalina to determine their home-range and long-range areas. Contrary to expectations, the study showed that sterilization did not keep the cats “close to home,” defending their territory against the influx of more cats. Both sterilized and intact cats roamed over long distances, traveling between the island’s developed areas and wildland interior….
*
“Even with a high rate of sterilization, it could take more than a decade for a colony of cats to become extinct. Rather than trap–neuter–release, the authors of this article recommend that, on Catalina, cats trapped in the island’s interior should be removed and delivered to a shelter where they would be adopted or euthanized.”
You can download the full study here. In the meantime, be on the lookout for cats.
* Technically, of course, there is no such thing as a chocolate martini. A martini is made with ice-cold gin, a touch of vermouth and an olive. If it doesn’t have these ingredients it isn’t a martini.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm gettin in late on this one. Many have suggested that charter boats did this. They may want to, but after what happened to the dude in Destin or PC, most know better. There was another over in OB that got socked with a huge fine and probation. The offender in this case had a widely known last name and was turned in by a customer. The feds don't play when it comes to this. I can garantee when this person is located that shot the animal with the arrow, the story will go national. I can say this, but most of you realise this anyway. This time of year, only about 5% of rec. fishermen are active in the Gulf. We're slamming beers watching Alabama/FS/
Auburn/Saints and hanging off the side of trees waiting on Bambi. So, without us out there, theres another group that get the gift of the hungry beast. I'm not pointing fingers, I'm just saying this group gets their bottom line crushed by the marauders and some have probably had enough. It's sad, but true. I've only seen 2 dead in the wild and both times it was in winter.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I really hope they catch whoever shot the dolphin, as far as feral,cat,dogs,hogs,lion fish and other invasive spices they need to go, understand the best cat I ever had was a feral cat I caught on perdido river back in the mid 70's but there is no place for them in the ecosystem.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

grouper22 said:


> Just in time for Christmas--


 I've told you this before. You ain't right man!lol


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

As far as the dolphin... I don't think I could melt one down... I am curious how it would taste though.

As for the feral cat, didn't realize we had so many tree hugging pussies on the PFF... those king mackerel you hook feel pain... and surely the sharks you catch don't think it tickles when you rope them and drag them on the beach for a Facebook picture... but I digress.

By the way, they kill marine mammals by the thousands in Denmark. Seems like a good bit of fun.










Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Never seen guys argue over the four legged ones.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Pier-Dude said:


> Horrible!!!!
> 
> Dolphins are the only other mammals on earth that when looking into a mirror, they know they are looking at them selves not another dolphin.
> Dolphins use more of their brains then we do.
> ...


I read that dolphins are the only other mammal to have sex for fun like humans.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

stc1993 said:


> I read that dolphins are the only other mammal to have sex for fun like humans.


*with humans https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLEb-iCQqec


----------

